# Good Friday - Westville Lake Bass results?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

There is normally a tournament on Good Friday at WestVille Lakes? Does anyone have any details on how it went?

Thanks,


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i dont have the names but i hear that there was only 3 fish caught


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW that sure is early...
My Aunt live right on the lake...
Sure has changed in the last 30 years from super clear with lots of lily pads to constent murky and very little grass growth...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I talked to a guy last night who was there- he "told" me there were two fish caught- one just over 4lbs and another in mid 3's- that was first and second- the rest tied!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW... Thought I maight add that even though the lake may not be as shining as it once was the bass fishing is still pretty good and getting better too


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I fish it mostly at night in the summer. I've had really good nights but mostly pretty slow nights.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

ha... thats when I fished too...
haven't fished there in about 3 years but cuz and his kids do all the time since they live there...


----------

